# Free inflatable repair clinic - June 13



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us here at 4Corners Riversports on Sunday, June 13 at 3pm for a* free *inflatable repair clinic taught by master boat repair guru Erik Lang from Inflatable Restoration & Repair.

See you there!


----------

